# The Liz Stole



## stevieland

My new Liz Stole pattern (formerly known as the Elizabeth Wrap when posted here a while ago) is now available! Here are the links where the pattern may be purchased:

Pattern: $6.00

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/liz-stole

The Liz Stole is a rectangular, light-as-a-feather lace stole that is a re-imagining of my Elizabeth triangular shawl pattern. The design may look complicated, but it uses only six simple stitches and is quite easy to knit. It is worked seamlessly from the center out to the edges starting with a provisional cast on, so no grafting required!

The pattern includes both full written instructions and large, easy-to-read charts. Since the design is very easily adaptable to your preferred size and width, there are also detailed instructions to adjust the size, including yardage estimates. The provisional cast on is fully explained with a video link included and many helpful hints.

*Lace weight yarn is highly recommended for this pattern* in order to capture the ethereal quality of the design. PLEASE NOTE: If substituting fingering weight or heavier, please note due to the nature of the design and the added weight of heavier yarns, the garter borders of your shawl may curl in a bit. If you plan to wear your Liz as a large scarf rather than a stole as my test knitters and I do, this curling should not impact the wearability of the finished scarf in any way.

In lace weight yarn, the stole measures about 70" x 18" when knitted at the pattern size and uses 860-1,000 yards.

Here are some pictures of the Liz Stole:


----------



## stevieland

The pattern costs $6... I just realized I forgot to add that info! Sorry.


----------



## britgirl

Love to see it blowing in the breeze!

Sue


----------



## Sandiego

Love it as always!!!! Stunning and gorgeous!!! What yarn did you use for the wrap? Thanks Dee!!!! ;0)


----------



## stevieland

Sandiego said:


> Love it as always!!!! Stunning and gorgeous!!! What yarn and weight is the wrap knit in? Thanks Dee!!!! ;0)


I recommend lace weight yarn for this one... any lace weight you like!


----------



## Sandiego

stevieland said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it as always!!!! Stunning and gorgeous!!! What yarn and weight is the wrap knit in? Thanks Dee!!!! ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend lace weight yarn for this one... any lace weight you like!
Click to expand...

Thank you!!! I have some in my stash. Which one to use?????


----------



## Sewbizgirl

It's beautiful...


----------



## Rainebo

This is so lovely!


----------



## Tgene

very pretty, on my list of to do. I've done the shawl and that is awesome.


----------



## roed2er

pattern bought, downloaded and printed. Yarn bought and wound (a bit early but I was counting on the mid-January release date) and my needles are primed. But I am stuck at work until late tonight! Dang it all anyway - wonder if my boss would notice if I went home "sick"? Debi


----------



## Naneast

Dee, that's a beautiful stole. I'm in for the KAL. Will PM you for the pattern.


----------



## Larkster

Ah, I've been waiting for this!!! Unfortunately, my yarn is packed as we are moving from San Diego, CA to Flagstaff, AZ tomorrow!!! I have lace weight yarn but I can't remember how many yards! Not to worry, tho. If I don't, there's a wonderful yarn shop in Flagstaff called Purl in the Pines and I know the owner, Michele, would be pleased to sell me some!!!!! I'll PM you for the pattern! YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## off2knit

Question:

Does it matter on the fiber content? Meaning how would using either cashmire, silk or mohair affect the shawl? Want to do it for my daughter's birthday, so do not mind spending more on the yarn if it makes a difference.


----------



## mzmom1

stevieland said:


> The pattern costs $6... I just realized I forgot to add that info! Sorry.


Your patterns are well worth $6 and then some. That's just a hamburger and a milkshake, after all!!


----------



## Revan

Sandiego said:


> Love it as always!!!! Stunning and gorgeous!!! What yarn did you use for the wrap? Thanks Dee!!!! ;0)


Hi Sandiego, I completely agree with what you said :thumbup: :thumbup:

Dee, I will have to wait a week, but can begin then. What is the actual date the KAL begins? Thank you


----------



## elissa57

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay....the instructions are ON my computer.....charts AND written YAY....now....who knows when I will actually start knitting!!!! Soooon.... Soooon....Sooooon!  Thanks Dee


----------



## stevieland

Hi! Thanks so much to everyone for your nice comments about the design. I really appreciate it.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Dee, I bought it , downloaded to computer and saved in my Raverly account where I am known as Daylilydayzed.


----------



## Betty White

Have been waiting for this pattern. Already purchased, downloaded, just need to choose a yarn. Is there a chance that seed beads could be incorporated into this pattern. I have just started using beads. Joining the KAL!!!


----------



## JJMM88

Dee: is it possible to buy a printed copy from you? My computer is acting up and I can't print!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I got an email that Dee sent from Raverly, that the Liz stole pattern has mistakes in the charts so check it out on Raverly. I have already downloaded my corrected copy.


----------



## stevieland

DaylilyDawn said:


> I got an email that Dee sent from Raverly, that the Liz stole pattern has mistakes in the charts so check it out on Raverly. I have already downloaded my corrected copy.


Hi... yes, I have sent out a revision. The charts are fine, there is some text that has been corrected. Craftsy will be sending out emails within 24 hours.


----------



## stevieland

stevieland said:


> DaylilyDawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got an email that Dee sent from Raverly, that the Liz stole pattern has mistakes in the charts so check it out on Raverly. I have already downloaded my corrected copy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... yes, I have sent out a revision. The charts are fine, there is some text that has been corrected. Craftsy will be sending out emails within 24 hours.
Click to expand...

If you bought on Craftsy, you can just go there now and download the corrected version before they send notification if you prefer.


----------



## JJMM88

Dee, I just bought this pattern, I have a question, what size of waste yarn would you suggest to start the provisional cars on with? Thanks. Judy


----------



## stevieland

JJMM88 said:


> Dee, I just bought this pattern, I have a question, what size of waste yarn would you suggest to start the provisional cars on with? Thanks. Judy


I used fingering weight in a contracting color, and yarn that was not hairy so as not to stick to the working yarn, if that makes sense.


----------



## JJMM88

Thank you, dee, I think I will use waxed dental floss, since I don't have any light color fingering yarn and I am using red yard for the shawl.


----------



## hokodah

Four rows into the Liz Stole and already in trouble.
I did a crochet chain provisional caston and then put 103 stitches on my needle with the working yarn into the "bumps" of the cast on. Does this count as a 1st row? Then I knitted a row (but my stithces were already on the needle). SO, is this row 2? I have done 4 rows per the pattern, but feel I may be on the "wrong side"? Any help would be appreciated. I have done the Ashton, so this is not my first attempt Thanks.


----------



## stevieland

hokodah said:


> Four rows into the Liz Stole and already in trouble.
> I did a crochet chain provisional caston and then put 103 stitches on my needle with the working yarn into the "bumps" of the cast on. Does this count as a 1st row? Then I knitted a row (but my stithces were already on the needle). SO, is this row 2? I have done 4 rows per the pattern, but feel I may be on the "wrong side"? Any help would be appreciated. I have done the Ashton, so this is not my first attempt Thanks.


 FYI....We are working this out via PM just so anybody who reads this knows we are working on it.


----------

